Ask HN: What are some cool startups that are doing well but not in the press? - zzzcarrot
======
muzani
Indie hackers covers them regularly, but I guess that also qualifies as
"press":
[https://www.indiehackers.com/interviews/page/1](https://www.indiehackers.com/interviews/page/1)

You'll have to define startup though. Some are bootstrapped but growing
slower. Some have millions in revenue but plan to be family businesses rather
than giants.

